# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Mạng|Bảo Mật|Virus... >  hack violympic

## quanganhaq

ai biết chỉ cho e cách hack trong mấy trang giải toán qua mạng như violympic.vn k ạh. làm sao để thời gian nó ngắn i' ấy. :wacko:

----------

